# Attaching a knitted neckband to a sweater



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello,
I have been following a pattern that requires to knit the neckband separately, then attach it to the neckline.
I have knitted all the pieces but don't know how to attach the neckband to the sweater. 
The instructions say to cast on the neckline using e-wrap, work using stockinette using gradual tightening of the dial settings, then gradually increase the dial settings, add three more rows (the front part of the folded collar is three rows longer than the back part), then end with several rows of WY. (I did all that.) Note: This last part of the knitting is to be on the front, while the beginning that had the e-wrap should be the back side when the collar is folded.
Here are the instructions verbatim for the make up, and that is what I don't understand.
"Join collar edges together using mattress stitch. (I did that) 
Join shoulder seams (I did that) 
and pin collar to neck ensuring that the 3 plain rows are overlapping neck edge (How do you do that? I can't see through the WY) 
and seam is at center back ( I can make sure the seam is in the center back, no problem) 
Attach by back-stitching through last row of MY unraveling WY as you go."
(How do you "unravel WY as you go" when there are several rows of WY? This is part of what I don't understand.
Please help! 
Thank you in advance
Alexandra

I am having trouble


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

AAKnits said:


> Hello,
> I have been following a pattern that requires to knit the neckband separately, then attach it to the neckline.
> I have knitted all the pieces but don't know how to attach the neckband to the sweater.
> The instructions say to cast on the neckline using e-wrap, work using stockinette using gradual tightening of the dial settings, then gradually increase the dial settings, add three more rows (the front part of the folded collar is three rows longer than the back part), then end with several rows of WY. (I did all that.) Note: This last part of the knitting is to be on the front, while the beginning that had the e-wrap should be the back side when the collar is folded.
> ...


Hi, It's a long time since I did this type of neckband but if memory serves me right...:
- lightly steam* or press* the last row of main yarn and the waste yarn (*depends on the fibre content, natural fibres are OK with both but be careful with acrylic). Allow it to cool. This will 'set' the stitches so the last row of main yarn/first row of waste doesn't unravel too easily when backstitching through the loops.
- Pin the neckband to the inside of the neck (i.e. the wrong side of the garment to the wrong side of the first few rows, the cast on row in main yarn). 
- Where the neckband joins, ease the back/front over the edge of the neck. It's easier than it sounds.
- Carefully unravel all but the first row of waste yarn (the one next to the main yarn).
- Unravel the first** row of waste yarn a few stitches at a time which leaves 'open stitches'. Now backstitch through the loops/open stitches of main yarn a few at a time. (**The last row knitted before the waste yarn.) This method gives a nice 'top stitched' look.
- Continue doing a few stitches at a time all the way around the neckband.
- When the front of the band is attached oversew or slip stitch the back of the band inside the garment. Stretch it as you go to make sure you don't sew it too tightly - remember someone's head needs to go through the opening, it needs to be stretchy and it is easy to sew too tightly.

Hope this is explained clearly and it helps.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you so much Grandma Liz for your detailed response.
I appreciate the detailed explanation. This is very helpful.
Alexandra


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

here is the way Cheryl Brunette teaches to pick up the sts and knit your neck finish right on the garment... I would ignore the pattern on this detail as it will leave a welt right at the neckline, which would feel uncomfortable. she has the BEST method of picking up sts I have ever seen or used. Patterns are road maps, don't be afraid to change details when you prefer, it's YOUR sweater.


----------



## Granny'sKnits (Jan 18, 2014)

Wonderful explanation. but really what a lot of work. Surely there is a better way.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

deemail said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV5UQ-W8WMQ
> 
> here is the way Cheryl Brunette teaches to pick up the sts and knit your neck finish right on the garment... I would ignore the pattern on this detail as it will leave a welt right at the neckline, which would feel uncomfortable. she has the BEST method of picking up sts I have ever seen or used. Patterns are road maps, don't be afraid to change details when you prefer, it's YOUR sweater.


I had a look at this video and it is a neat neckband but it doesn't answer the problem of how to attach a seperate neckband and top stitch/back stitch through the open loops/stitches which gives an equally nice but different finish. Also, it is really about hand knitting, which is fine - no reason not to combine techniques but the neckband could be picked up and finished on the machine just as easily.

(I have even: right side facing, picked up 'stitches' beneath the zig zag of a cut and sew edge, knit 1 row plain then ribbed 'X' rows, cast off loosely and folded the neckband to the inside to conceal the raw edge, slip-stitching it in place.)

Alternatively, I put 'cast off' stitches in hold, as many stitches as the shaping allows easily, and take them off on waste yarn. When the garment pieces are joined (except one shoulder) I pick them up on the machine, + however many extra stitches I need.

I think that, for cut and sew and some cast off edges, the separate neckband looks best but takes longer. Most good quality commercial knitwear has this type of finish and if done properly, though time consuming, it is very nice and professional looking.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for the video by Cheryl Brunette. I redid the collar. I followed Cheryl's video. It was the easiest way.


----------



## Pamela123 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi I don't knit neck bands separate, join left shoulder & pick up stitches around neck with right side facing, knit1 row, then transfer every other stitch to ribber if you want a ribbed band, knit the number of rows needed, I knit about 30,pick up stitches around neck of garment so the band is doubled you now have 2 stitches on each needles knit 4 rows take off on waste yarn 6 or 7 rows at least, Then join shoulder seam & neck band then back stitch through last row of stitches on the right side while the waste yarn is still on this can take a bit of time but it's worth it's. Pam.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your responses. I greatly appreciated all of them. I am printing them for future reference. Thanks again, Alexandra.


----------

